# Goats great adventures.



## Carla D (Mar 9, 2019)

Today I decided to bring each goat outside after I trimmed their hooves as a reward for standing like good little guys so I can trim their hooves. Well, that was the plan. But after having the first goat outside for 15-20 minutes I decided to go get another goat and give them some fresh air and to stretch his legs. A couple of them got out on me. My DH and I decided to let them all out at once. These guys had so much fun. We had them out free and running around for at least thirty minutes. 















They had so much fun outside that I again told DH that we gotta get these guys outside ASAP. We think it might be possible to start working on their enclosure if we can get his dad to use his tractor and pull behind snow blower to clear out the area we want to build their fenced in area. We have a couple of smaller trailers that either are enclosed or easily enclosed so they can use one as a temporary shelter until spring when we make room to build their goat house. We are thinking this little livestock trailer should make a nice little shelter for a little while.

 

This is the area we want to put their area in. Gotta get it cleared first. Then Jim will see if he can get some posts pounded into the frozen ground.
   
They had so much fun outside today. Their temporary goat house might not be insulated. The temperatures are starting to slowly rise. If it gets really super cold again there is no reason we can’t bring the boys back into the barn for a night or two if need be.


----------

